# Overseas adoption -- Has anyone done it?



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

So as some of you know, I am interested in one day owning a Jindo rescue from Korea (geez I want so many dogs! Pit bulls, bull terriers, jindos... it's a problem lol!).

I will most likely have to do an overseas adoption process -- that means that I would have to adopt the dog and pay for the flight and then meet the dog here.

I just wanted to know if anyone else has done anything like this and what their experiences were?

Ideally I would be adopting a Jindo rescue while I am in Korea (Parents still live there), but I honestly don't know when that would be...

Anyway, please share


----------



## Kyndall54 (Apr 26, 2013)

I met a person at the dog park a couple days ago with a breed I had never seen before. She rescued him from this rescue http://saltydogrescue.org/about/taiwan-dogs/ The rescue brought him over from Taiwan. She told me he was a "Taiwan Dog" but googling it now I can't find anything that bears a resemblance to him. He had HUGE ears from far away he looked almost like a saluki in build, but with huge fennec fox ears. He was really cool looking, but really not a dog park candidate. He was really insecure and snapped at all the dogs who wanted to play with him. 

I didn't really ask the lady anymore about her adoption, but I have met someone who has done it!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Kyndall54 said:


> I met a person at the dog park a couple days ago with a breed I had never seen before. She rescued him from this rescue http://saltydogrescue.org/about/taiwan-dogs/ The rescue brought him over from Taiwan. She told me he was a "Taiwan Dog" but googling it now I can't find anything that bears a resemblance to him. He had HUGE ears from far away he looked almost like a saluki in build, but with huge fennec fox ears. He was really cool looking, but really not a dog park candidate. He was really insecure and snapped at all the dogs who wanted to play with him.
> 
> I didn't really ask the lady anymore about her adoption, but I have met someone who has done it!


Yeah I know of some dogs that have been flown over from Taiwan. Asia has a big problem with stray/abandoned dogs, and many large dogs are hard to adopt out (lots of people are afraid of black/dark furred dogs and big dogs).

I don't want to adopt a second dog so soon, but there's a particular dog that has already caught my eye. I have been stalking her page since I discovered her just last winter. She's honestly my ideal dog. This is her page on the Animal Rescue Korea website: http://www.animalrescuekorea.org/dog/1437

She's a brindle jindo. SUPER rare to find at shelters. And she's sooo adorable. I have been talking with one of the volunteers who knows her and everything about her sounds great as if she would match up great with my personality.... The timing just isn't so good. I have to wait for my foster kitten to be adopted, and for the dog I'm pet sitting to finally be flown to Japan to be reunited with her owner (she is going to be with me for another 5-6 months).

That, and I am still a full time student and will be for another year and a half... I also work part time. I just don't know if I could handle two dogs -- I did manage to do it last year (had a husky/greyhound foster and also an AmStaff foster) for a brief time (a month?), but I don't want to push myself too much... but I just feel like I can't miss out on a dog like her.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh my god, that dog looks like Faxon. If I didn't know any better I'd think she were a Jindo! She also resembles a Kai Ken.

I didn't want to miss out on Faxon and while I've hit a LOT of road bumps financially and emotionally in the past month and a half we are both settling around and it's been so worth the stress. She's perfect and I'm really glad I didn't miss out on her. I honestly say go for it after the dog gets flown back to its owner. I'm also a full time student with a job and I will be for another four years and I make it work and it works out fine.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

taquitos said:


> That, and I am still a full time student and will be for another year and a half... I also work part time. I just don't know if I could handle two dogs -- I did manage to do it last year (had a husky/greyhound foster and also an AmStaff foster) for a brief time (a month?), but I don't want to push myself too much... but I just feel like I can't miss out on a dog like her.


For me, 'full time student' = 'I have lots and lots of free time' but I guess that could be because I never studied hard in school. Obviously you would know yourself better than I do but I know I would have a much easier time handling a new dog if I was still a student with a part time job instead of working full time like I am now.

I knew a Korean guy that had a Jindo. Not sure how he got the dog over here but it would have involved either shipping or him flying over with the dog.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Pretty much all of the above..


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I honestly never feel like I have enough time for anything... but I managed with two dogs before so I'm not sure 

Maybe i'll wait until I actually start the semester again and see if I can handle it.

Did you find a big difference in terms of how much work you needed to do when you got a second dog, Kayota?

I go to a pretty competitive/well known university in Canada, so I do find that there's quite a bit of a work load.. :/

And Kayota, I don't know if you saw my comment, but when you first got Faxon, I mentioned that she looked a lot like a Jindo hehe :3


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I think I did see that!

As for my work load, well... Yes and no. The first month she was learning house rules and I had to keep a diligent eye on her to keep her from chewing stuff up and peeing everywhere and also had to teach her that it's okay to walk through doorways, on tile etc. and spend a lot of time building trust. The past few weeks I've been a lot more lax--I don't walk or train every day (i usually pick the one I'm up for) because I'm busy and often tired or emotionally drained, but she does alright with that and the training is really lax right now as we're just working on basics like focus, come, sit and down, and they're usually only for ~15 minutes at a time because she gets bored/frustrated easily. Right now I'm also teaching her to walk without Roxie as I started out walking them together and now she doesn't like leaving Rox alone but that's going okay and it doesn't bother me or take up an excess of time except that I have to walk them separately right now.


----------

